# My photography blog



## akazoly (Mar 14, 2008)

This is my photography blog: http://zoliky.blogspot.com
I wait your comments on blog. If you like flowers and nature don't hesitate to visit my blog. Thanks


----------



## digital flower (Mar 14, 2008)

I have found Blogging to be very rewarding. It takes awhile to get visitors, remember content is king! Try to use keywords and labels to describe your photos.

I just wanted to pass on a tip a blogging friend from Norway told me. His traffic doubled when he started posting in Norwegian *and* English.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## akazoly (Mar 23, 2008)

My english grammar is not good but I change the language 
If you want to make me happy, post your comments on blog. I appreciate any idea, critique. I try to update the photos more often, sorry for delay..now the weather is bad in my town.


----------

